# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker v..1332 Huawei GR3 TAG, Y5II CUN, Y6 Elite & more added

## mohamed73

*FRP unlock added for* :  *HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L01*
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L02
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L03
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L21
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L22
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L23
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-L33
HUAWEI Y5II CUN-U29  *HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L01*
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L03
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L13
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L21
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L22
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L23
HUAWEI GR3 TAG-L32  *HUAWEI P8 LITE SMART TAG-L01*  *Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L01*
Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L02
Huawei Y6 Elite LYO-L21  *Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L01*
Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L02
Huawei Y6II compact LYO-L21 
Added paid phone authorization *(Enable Diag)* for advanced users 
DC-Unlocker team

----------

